# Check out my new pokie enclosure...



## Boatman (Apr 24, 2012)

This is my first crack at this. I'm pleased with the results. I hope the spider feels the same.

Thanks for looking!...


----------



## Keseo (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks nice. Do you have a pic of the new resident?


----------



## philge (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks great! The only thing I would change would be adding more substrate for aesthetic reasons. It looks a little odd just having that clump where the wood juts out.


----------



## Boatman (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks! There's no substrate in it yet because it's still drying. I will add some later. There are some pix of the soon-to-be resident, my 6" P. pederseni, in the gallery. I will try to post pic here later. Not too good with this phone...


----------



## Boatman (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's who's going in it.


----------



## axle37 (Apr 25, 2012)

beautiful poke


----------



## Boatman (Apr 25, 2012)

axle37 said:


> beautiful poke


 Thanks!...


----------

